# Update: Verkrüppelte Fische - die Ursachen



## Tobias85 (24. Februar 2020)

Also in einem einzigen(!) Fluss in einem Land kam es zu solchen verkrüppelten Fischen und obwohl weder konkrete Herkunft des Selens noch Dauer der erhöhten Belastung bekannt sind, wird den Düngemittelzusätzen direkt die Schuld gegeben, nur weil auch dort seien verwendet wird?

Das finde ich sehr spekulativ, zumal es ja offenbar überall als Düngemittelzusatz verwendet wird, aber nirgendwo sonst die Verlrüppelungen auftreten.

Kann man den Artikel da nicht ein wenig differenzierter schreiben?


----------



## Vanner (24. Februar 2020)

Ich lese da im Text nicht, dass das Selen in den Düngemitteln dafür verantwortlich ist. Eher steht dort, das Selen auch in Düngemitteln und beim Rinderfutter Verwendung findet.

Wenn du dich auf die Bildunterschrift berufst, hast du natürlich Recht. Das steht entgegen dem Text und sollte angepasst werden.


----------



## Tobias85 (24. Februar 2020)

Vanner schrieb:


> Wenn du dich auf die Bildunterschrift berufst, hast du natürlich Recht. Das steht entgegen dem Text und sollte angepasst werden.



Bildunterschrift und Titel des Artikels implizieren das beide. Entweder sollte man das so nicht verwenden oder im Text eben klarmachen, dass die Düngemittel nur eine denkbare, aber keinesfalls eine gesicherte Herkunft des Selens sind.


----------



## Vanner (24. Februar 2020)

Gebe ich dir Recht. In der Überschrift wäre ein Fragezeichen richtig gewesen.


----------



## Chief Brolly (24. Februar 2020)

Mißbildungen bei Fischen kommen gar nicht so selten vor! Kann ein Gendefekt im Erbgut genausogut dran schuld sein wie eine schlecht ausgeheilte Verletzung im Jungfischstadium durch fischfressende Wasservögel oder einer Raubfischattacke! 

Die Bestandteile von Dünger oder der Dünger selbst, auf die eine oder andere Art ins Gewässer eingebracht, führen erstmal zu einem vermehrten Pflanzen- und Algenwachstum. 

Das wiederum führt möglicherweise zu einer Strömungsabschwächung eines Flußes. Weitere Folgen sind : Rasche Erwärmung des Wassers, Sauerstoffknappheit und dadurch bedingte Fischsterben. Aber Verkrüppelung? 

In den Munitionsversenkungsgebieten in der Ostsee haben Fischereibiologen mit einem Netz Probefänge gemacht, wie Fische auf die mittlerweile austretenden Chemikalien reagieren. 
Da waren Platte dabei, die haben ein faustgroßes, außenliegendes Leberkarzinom entwickelt, und da weiß man ganz genau, das das von den Kampstoffen kommt! 

So einen Fisch würde ich niemals essen, wenn ich einen fangen würde. Einen mit "nur"  einer verbogenen Wirbelsäule schon eher


----------



## thanatos (24. Februar 2020)

Hauptsache erstmal eine Theorie erstellen - irgend ein Ergebnis wird ja von den Wissenschaftlern erwartet - verzichtet man auf das Selen 
als Zusatzstoff und das Phänomen tritt immer noch auf - kann immer noch die Klimaerwärmung , das Rauchen ,oder,oder ... schuld sein .


----------



## Kauli11 (24. Februar 2020)

Habe in den 70er Jahren in der Ems bei Dörpen einen Aal mit einer deformierten Wirbelsäule gefangen. Da war ein richtiger Knick im hinteren drittel des Fisches.
Konnte aber auch von einer verheilten Verletzung stammen.
2010 hatte ich in der Eider bei Friedrichstadt einen Zander gefangen, der kurz vor der Schwanzwurzel einen Knick in der Mittelgräte hatte. Von einer Verletzung war da auch nichts zu sehen.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (26. Februar 2020)

Hallo,

ich habe mal bei einem Professor der Toxikologie nachgefragt, um mehr über dieses Thema zu erfahren, aber leider bisher noch keine Antwort erhalten. Wenn diese kommt, werde ich sie natürlich mit Euch teilen.

Ursachen, die für Deformationen des Fischskelettes infrage kommen, gibt es viele. Dazu findet Ihr hier einen spannenden Review: http://www.fisheriessciences.com/fi...aldeformities-in-fishes-a-review.php?aid=6678

In dem Review wird allerdings auch geschrieben, dass die Ursachen für Deformationen bei Fischen noch nicht sehr gut untersucht sind. Einen großen Einfluss haben etwa die *Ernährung*, *Umwelteinflüsse* und *genetische Faktoren*:

Bei der *Ernährung* können Phosphor-Mangel, aber auch der Mangel an Vitamin C oder Vitamin K zu Fehlbildungen des Skelettes führen. Bei Vitamin A ist es eher eine erhöhte Zufuhr (Hypervitaminose A), die dazu führt.
Wenn die *Schwimmblase* eines Fisches nicht richtig funktioniert, hat dies einen Einfluss auf den Auftrieb des Fisches und sorgt für ein abnormales Schwimmverhalten, wodurch es zu einer Wirbelsäulenkrümmung kommt.
Auch eine *Schwermetallverschmutzung* kann zu deformierten Skeletten führen. *Blei *zum Beispiel beeinträchtigt Entwicklungsprozesse und die Knochenbildung. Bei den Larven von Saiblingen wurde in der Kontrollgruppe zum Beispiel nur 1 % an deformierten Fischen entdeckt, während es bei hohen Bleikonzentrationen bis zu 58 % waren, also mehr als die Hälfte der Larven! Auch Missbildungen durch *Cadmium* werden beschrieben. Cadmium führt zum Beispiel zu einem abnormalen Knochenstoffwechsel. Konzentrationen von *Zink, Quecksilber *und* Kupfer *im Wasser werden ebenfalls als Grund für Fehlbildungen genannt.
Es wird im Review ebenfalls erwähnt, dass auch die *Wassertemperatur* ein Faktor ist, der zu Deformationen des Skelettes führt. Spannend wäre mal zu wissen, ob durch die Klimaerwärmung der Anteil von Deformationen eher zunehmen würde, oder?
Des Weiteren führt eine *starke Wasserströmung* zu erheblichen Fehlbildungen vom Skelett. In der Aquakultur könnte das dazu führen, dass zum Beispiel beim Wolfsbarsch über 20 % der Fische nicht vermarktet werden können.
Die Liste mit Faktoren, ist noch nicht zu Ende. Auch *genetische Faktoren* führen zu Missbildungen. So sind Mutationen dafür verantwortlich, dass Defekte im Knochenwachstum entstehen.
Auch *Bakterien* und *Parasiten* werden als mögliche Ursachen für Wirbelsäulendeformationen bei Fischen genannt.
Und sogar das *Elektrofischen* kann zu Wirbelsäulenverletzungen führen. Es wird beschrieben, dass durch E-Fischerei gefangene erwachsene Regenbogenforellen bis zu 50 % ausgerenkte und zersplitterte Wirbel aufwiesen.
Wenig *Sauerstoff* im Wasser und *Strahlung* sind weitere zwei Faktoren, die für Deformationen verantwortlich sein können.


Von Selen wird in dem Review nicht gesprochen. Wichtig ist aber zu wissen, dass Selen auch ein essentielles Spurenelement für Menschen und Tiere ist. Die empfohlene Tagesdosis für Menschen liegt bei einem Mann bei 70 γg und bei einer Frau bei 60 γg pro Tag. Es wirkt jedoch in höheren Konzentrationen toxisch. So können schon ab 400 γg pro Tag Vergiftungserscheinungen auftreten.    

In Deutschland und auch anderen europäischen Ländern ist der Selen-Gehalt in den Böden eher gering, was auch dazu führt, dass die darauf angebauten Lebensmittel einen geringen Selen-Gehalt besitzen. In Finnland werden in selenarmen Gebieten selenhaltige Düngemittel hinzugefügt. In Deutschland werden, soweit ich weiß, auch mit Selen versetzte Dünger angeboten und verwendet. Selen wird ebenfalls bei der Lebensmittelergänzung und bei Tierernährung (seit 2005 in der EU) eingesetzt. So kommt es zum Beispiel bei der Milchviehfütterung zum Einsatz. Auch in Anti-Schuppen-Haarshampoos ist es zu finden. Mehr zu Selen erfahrt Ihr zum Beispiel hier: https://www.dge.de/wissenschaft/weitere-publikationen/faqs/selen/

Der Selen-Gehalt ist in den europäischen Böden eher niedrig im Vergleich zu den Böden der USA. Die amerikanischen Forscher vermuten die Selenquelle in Überflutungsgebieten. Da unsere Böden weniger Selen enthalten, lässt sich nur mutmaßen, ob Fehlbildungen durch Selen bei Fischen auch in Deutschland vorkommen könnten. Wird aber auf an Gewässer liegenden Flächen viel mit Selen gedüngt, wäre es jedoch nicht ganz auszuschließen. Durch Regen oder Überschwemmungen würde das Selen in Flüsse, Seen & Co gelangen und könnte einen negativen Einfluss auf die Fische haben.

Fängt ein Angler einen Fisch mit einer deformierten Wirbelsäule, was bei mir schon bei zum Beispiel Karpfen, Brassen, Aal und Zander vorkam, muss dies nicht unbedingt an Selen oder selenhaltigen Düngern liegen. Schließlich gibt es viele weitere Faktoren, die ich oben bereits genannt habe.





_*Ein Karpfen mit einer deformierten Schwanzflosse. Was hat dazu geführt? Selen oder etwa genetische Faktoren, Parasiten, Ernährung etc.?*_

Euer
Jesco


----------

